# Poll -- need your votes: Contest for all those Betta Rescuers



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

*POLL ONLY* - Will act depending on what people think. Please vote.

I did my first rescue today and feel very happy. My new CT is loving his new home and is making bubble nests all over the place. 

So to commemorate this, I was thinking of sponsoring a contest for all those kindhearted souls who rescued a poor Betta. Because of the difficulties of having to ship the prize overseas, this would only be open to US-based contestants only, sorry.

Prizes to the winner would be:
(1) Aquabid Betta (40USD maximum price)
(1) 5 gallon Aquarium Kit w/ heater


To enter, applicants will need to submit the following:

1. Details of the rescue (how you found him, where you found him, what was going on in your mind at that time, etc). Tell a story.

2. Obstacles you had to overcome to get your rescued Betta to where he is today (i.e., missing fins, sick/malnourished, swimming upside-down, etc). 

3. Pics taken on the day of the rescue, the day after, and current picture (or picture before he passed away if it was a while back).


If I could have 3 volunteers from our Senior Members as panel judges, this would be great. They would read the submissions and vote on who they think is the most deserving (I will compile all submissions on one easy to read document). I will post winner on the contest thread. 

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

i can't lolz, i don't have any pics!!!!! DX


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay! My story is very long and dramatic, so please bear with me:

My betta craze was just reaching it's peak! I only had 3 bettas at the time. I needed more(lol)! I invited my friend over and we begged my mom to let me go to the petstore~ Finally after, what, 20 minutes of bribing and whining she took up to Petsmart! Lola and I where searching through the cups and she found a pretty red and black CT. She was just swooning over it and so was I! Then something caught my eye. 
In one of the pathetic, display tanks(Which I thought was empty before) held a tiny little baby betta, floating in this nasty moldy stuff! I thought he was dead at first! I tapped on the glass a little bit and he wiggled up to greet me. I just KNEW that he was the one for me! He was adorable, but at the same time it hurt my heart to look at him. His fins where reduced to scraps and the only color that touched his scaled was a washed out brown. Also, he was pathetically thin. I walked up to the closest employee and demanded to see the manger. 
The manager was a young girl. In her late 20s. I stated that there was a betta fish that I was interested in and that I'd like her to come see it. She was a bit shocked by his appearance. With a raised voice I explained to her how this was wrong and that she should look into taking proper care of these little lives. She seemed bothered by it all. I'm not sure whether it was the betta fish, or rather the fact that a girl half her age was lecturing her… Of course, while all of this was happening, my mom decided that she didn't know me and my friend had to move to the next isle because she was laughing so hard. 
Originally he was supposed to be 8.00$ but since I insisted that that was too much, I got him for 3.00$! I brought him home and quickly cleaned out the disgusting water. His quarantine tank was a simple 1 gallon with a plant and a hammock. I knew right away what I was going to name him! Emiko, meaning "beautiful child". He had that best personality, even in his sad state. Slowly, but surely his fins grew back and so did his trust in people! He would jump for bloodworms! 
Unfortunately, his story ended today. After 2 years and 5 months in my care, he said goodbye. The cause of death is unknown. He just slowly withered away. I know that he had a wonderful life, and he certainly changed mine as well. I will miss Emiko with all my heart. The End.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you get permission from a mod? Lebron had fin rot but I wouldn't win with that! ;(


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

omg!!!!!!! he is absolutely gorgous!!! lolz, i can't see what im typing, i had to zoom WAY out to see him XD


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Did you get permission from a mod? Lebron had fin rot but I wouldn't win with that! ;(


Yeah I shot Sakura a PM (saw her post after I posted) and she said it didn't seem to be a problem but that she would run this by the other mods.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, he turned out beautiful


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good to go, DiiQue.


----------



## vP H O T O Nv (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll start getting things up with Omega in it for you guys.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

My goodness, what an incredible story..and such a beautiful rescue fishy..he was so gorgeous!! What a spectacular transformation.. You did so good with him.. so sorry for your loss~


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, the masses have voted! =) I will go ahead with this contest and will post another thread shortly to start this. Good luck everyone!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Ok, the masses have voted! =) I will go ahead with this contest and will post another thread shortly to start this. Good luck everyone!


There is going to be another thread, because I was just getting ready to add my Sapphires story..here.. I started last night, but couldnt finish, and lost the whole thing..:-(did the new one post yet?:-D


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry about losing your work Lei. My newborn kept me away from the computer last night and was only able to create the contest thread just now. Good luck!


----------

